# Jersey Shore Storm - Nov 2009 - Woah!



## billski (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey shore fanatics (not me).  Here are some photos from my family in NJ showing Seaside Heights boardwalk yesterday.  Apparently more than just waves splashed against the boardwalk! The boardwalk (between the chain link fence on right and the buildings on the left)  is raised up about 6 feet off the beach. :blink:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW!!!!  Bet the view from the chairlift DURING the storm would have been quite something if it was running!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2009)

Something tells me that lift was probably on wind-hold during the storm...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2009)

nuts....they got pounded, LI being S facing was spared most of the destruction...sunday's waves were unreal, still sore from a 3+ hr surf...plates from all up and down the east coast were at the beach as well as some pro surfers that flew in....was one of my top days for sure.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 17, 2009)

Never liked the boardwalk and felt the beach should be wider. Good job mother nature! :beer:


----------



## noski (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking at that 'chairlift'.....now, that's the kind of vertical I think I could handle......


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2009)

wild stuff...


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pix! I grew up in that area and still have family there.


----------



## Bergamo (Nov 17, 2009)

momma, bet some great Striper structure has been created!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 17, 2009)

Never been there but can see the obvious signs of the tropical Storm.  Crazy stuff.  

According to the national weather, the high temps we're facing area because of the storms in the south forcing warm air north.

c'mon North Winds!


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 17, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> nuts....they got pounded, LI being S facing was spared most of the destruction...sunday's waves were unreal, still sore from a 3+ hr surf...plates from all up and down the east coast were at the beach as well as some pro surfers that flew in....was one of my top days for sure.



Where did you surf? I've never seen the parking lot at Lido packed out the way it was on Sunday. I have often thought of how nice it would be to have a chairlift drop you off in the line up...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2009)

I MUST learn to surf.....simply MUST


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I MUST learn to surf.....simply MUST


   they tell me the vibes between surfing and snowboarding are very similar.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! One heck of a storm passed through! Thanks for sharing the pics.



deadheadskier said:


> I MUST learn to surf.....simply MUST


On my bucket list, too.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 18, 2009)

I did drive past lido, saw the parking lot and went to my other spot down in Long Beach, dont know why i didnt hit TOBAY...paddled out at Riverside (strong E to W drift) didnt event get the hair wet paddling out, drifted down 1 jetty to where it was breaking easy 4-6' lefts jetty to jetty rides...walk back up the beach, paddle back out, repeat for 3+ hrs.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 18, 2009)

i second the lift ride back into the line up, esp on bigger days in cold water.....sucks the energy right outta ya


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I MUST learn to surf.....simply MUST



Took my 1st lessons with my wife 6 weeks ago when I was over in Hawaii.  Just an absolute blast.  Definately had lots of similar sensations to sliding over snow!  Highly reccommend that if it's on anyone's bucket list that they get it checked off!


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 18, 2009)

i lived in toms river during high school (tr north '81) and spent a large portion of my misguided youth surfing at casino pier but never saw anything like that..wow, thanks for posting


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> i lived in toms river during high school (tr north '81) and spent a large portion of my misguided youth surfing at casino pier but never saw anything like that..wow, thanks for posting


:blink:


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting, we have family in Lake Como/ South Belmar & vacation in nearby Lavallette.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Something tells me that lift was probably on wind-hold during the storm...



LOL!

Was a few miles north of here in South Mantoloking on Sunday and actually saw no real signs of damage. Beach looked normal as ever. Mom's deck furniture was all in place. Weird.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Bergamo said:


> momma, bet some great Striper structure has been created!



and will be removed....winter storms still has a say on what structure will be around when our striped friends return in the spring


----------

